# Shhhty day....



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 14, 2008)

for DH. Here's his job for today:





Pumping the manure pit! Our pit is directly under the barn. It's one of the first manure pits put in, in WI.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 14, 2008)

now jkitty thsts a fun job.because yall only have to pump your pitt completely out 2 or 3 times a year.unless you get alot of rain an the pitt fills up.we would pump our 1500 gal pitt every other day,an that was a pain in backside with the honey wagon.unless my eyes are wrong you have a 1500 gal honey wagon.now those things are a pain to clean the settlemanure out of .cleaned 1 out for 15yrs.them bought a bazer manure pump an irragation pipe.is that an 8600 ford.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 14, 2008)

We clean out every 2-3 months. DH will back the spreader so it's going downhill and let it drain before putting it away. That way we don't get to much of the build up to deal with. 

Yes, it's an 8600 Ford and the tractor on the spreader is a 1170 Case.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 14, 2008)

wich tractor do you run.i knew that case was either a 970 or 1170.but i couldnt see it clear enough.those pics are making me  miss milking cows.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm not pumping-DH is! I can run any of them. We have an IH 1486, 2 Case 1170's (one with a cab), Ford 8600, Case 830, Oliver 770, and my favorite, IH 460 utility. I think that's it. Somedays it's hard keeping track of them all. DH does our machanic work so we buy them as a machanics special and he does the work. He is dealing on two more right now. If he can get the one someone would like to buy it when he has it fixed. The problem is time. He would like to quite working out and for us to be full time on the farm so this winter I need to check into health ins. That is the primary reason he works out. Not that the pay check isn't nice but, that he could probably make up doing odd machanic jobs for others. With the economy the way it is most are hiring part timers and don't offer them ins. so my chances of coming up with something would be slim.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 14, 2008)

we have a 7700 ford cab an loader.as well a 6000 ford thats broke down. had 1256 farmall that wasnt running.had a guy warting me to death wanting to buy the farmall.an i got soft in the head an sold it.all that was wrong with was the starter was out.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 14, 2008)

Starters are easy to replace.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 14, 2008)

the starter cost $300 or more.plus the blower aka turbo charger was out.we gave $500 for the 1256.an i sold it for $1500.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 14, 2008)

You made out good!


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 14, 2008)

yeah we knew what was wrong with it when we bought it years ago for junk price.but i hate selling any equipment.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 14, 2008)

Sounds like DH-that's why we have so much junk equipment around. Thankfully he does eventually get rid of some of it.


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 14, 2008)

he has a goldmine scrap steel.


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Sep 14, 2008)

Only if he gets it in when the price is up. The trailer is partially loaded with junk to go in and has been that way since spring!


----------



## wynedot55 (Sep 14, 2008)

steel will stay up for a good while.


----------

